# Best transparency film for canon printer



## Fionn

I am just beginning to learn more about photopolymer gravure. What is the best transparency film for use with a Canon pixma pro9000? I have seen reccomendations for pictorico, but it says that it is opitmized for use with Epson printers. 

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## windrivermaiden

:hail:OHP and only :hail:OHP! that is my opinion and I'm sticking to it!

it gives the finest ink jet negative....to make the best ones...use a high quality photo printer. And buy Dan Burkholder's book http://www.danburkholder.com/

I'll shamelessly plug him anyday of the week.


----------



## Fionn

Thanks Wind, 

I have heard good things about Dan's book elsewhere as well, so I will have to check it out.


----------

